

Show HN: Fast integer compression library in C - cruppstahl
https://github.com/cruppstahl/for/tree/master

======
yjh0502
Faster version with SIMD instructions:
[https://github.com/lemire/simdcomp](https://github.com/lemire/simdcomp)

~~~
cruppstahl
Yes, Simdcomp has faster encryption/decryption, but with Delta compression.
FOR is a bit simpler and has faster random access.

------
amalcon
Interesting, this seems to be a SIMD-optimized implementation of delta
compression (or very similar, anyway). That's a clever idea.

edit: Apparently this isn't actually a SIMD implementation, so it's basically
just a variant of delta compression with no particular advantage (or
disadvantage).

~~~
powturbo
libfor benchmarked:
[https://github.com/powturbo/TurboPFor](https://github.com/powturbo/TurboPFor)

------
anarazel
Weird name (cruppstahl, nor for). To me it has third Reich connotations...

~~~
cruppstahl
Absolutely not for me.

~~~
anarazel
Yes, I guessed that it doesn't have a negative connotation for you. That's why
I mentioned it, so you could be aware of what the name brings with it in part
of the world - perhaps I should have been a bit more verbose about that.

The background is that Hitler used "Hart wie Kruppstahl, zäh wie Leder, flink
wie ein Windhund" (Hard as Steel from Krupp, tough as leather, fast as a
greyhound) in a bunch of speeches about how to model the german youth.
Additionally Krupp Stahl was using forced labour during the war.

